# Vibration when idling



## movingwell (Jan 27, 2005)

I am a newbie and don't know whether it should be post here - Just can't find any similar old thread around.

My car is a 56K 99 Altima GXE. It runs very well. But when the engine idles at low speed, say, well above 500 RPM, I can feel a very strong vibration. Also, I notice that the idle speed is not that stable, it varies about 50 RPM.

The car is just got a tune-up, and the mechanic suggested a cleaning on the fuel injection system, but it didn't help a lot.

is there anyone knows this problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what did your tune-up consist of? the usual vibration bandits on an altima are usually the front and rear engine mounts - mainly the rear. they are notorious for going out and will cause the kind of vibration you are talking about.


----------



## movingwell (Jan 27, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> what did your tune-up consist of? the usual vibration bandits on an altima are usually the front and rear engine mounts - mainly the rear. they are notorious for going out and will cause the kind of vibration you are talking about.


The tune-up consisted of the replacement of the spark plugs, air filter and gas filter, a injection system cleanning and some inspections. It seems your are right, they also mentioned the engine mounts, but didn't suggest a replacement (for budget reason). 

BTW, a question - what's the standard idle speed for 99 Altima? I know sentra's is around 700 RPM but can't find Altima's. Is 550 too slow? May I increase it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so... the spark plugs got replaced but not the spark plug wires? do you know what the condition of the wires are? what about the distributor cap and rotor? those things if worn, will also contribute to vibration. as for the idle speed, what kind of transmission do you have - standard or automatic?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Following what Asleep said I think the timing and TPS should be checked as well as the EGR valve operation.

Troy


----------

